
Freeman Speech - anonimunos
https://combineoverwiki.net/wiki/The_G-Man/Quotes
======
anonimunos
Gordon Freeman in the flesh. Or rather, in the hazard suit. I took the liberty
of relieving you of your weapons; most of them were government property. As
for the suit, I think you’ve earned it. The borderworld, Xen, is in our
control for the time being, thanks to you. Quite a nasty piece of work you
managed over there. I am impressed. gman_potential That’s why I’m here, Mr.
Freeman. I have recommended your services to my employers, and they have
authorized me to offer you a job. They agree with me that you have limitless
potential. You’ve proved yourself a decisive man, so I don’t expect you’ll
have any trouble deciding what to do. If you’re interested, just step into the
portal and I will take that as a yes. Otherwise...well...I can offer you a
battle you have no chance of winning. Rather an anticlimax, after what you’ve
just survived. Time to choose. It's time to choose. Wisely done, Mr. Freeman.
I will see you up ahead. Well, it looks like we won't be working together. (If
the player refuses G-Man's offer.) No regrets, Mr. Freeman. (If the player
refuses G-Man's offer.)

